# اذا حابب تروء وتنسى ضغط الدراسة والشغل ادخل واتسلى شوي...



## rana1981 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*ثلاثة محششين تحدوا  بعض بالصيد في الغابة

 الاول  صاد أرنب والثاني  صاد غزال

والثالث جاهم يركض لاحقة نمر قال لهم ياجماعة امسكوه أبروح أجيب الثاني


طالب غبي دق على مدرسته وقال لهم : الطالب عمر تعبان وما يقدر يحضر اليوم .. قال المدير ومين أنت ؟؟ قال أنا أبوي


سعوديه في لحظة رومنسيه تسأل زوجها: وش
أحب شي عندك؟  قال: الرز!  قالت: قصدي من
الكائنات الحية؟  قال: الخروف النعيمي!  قالت:
اقصد من الحريم؟  قال: خالتي حصة !


عجوز عند الجيران قالو لها أجلسي تعشي
عندنا قالت لا بناتي مسوين رجيم وبروح
أذوقه

*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (9 ديسمبر 2009)

_*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه تحفة وخصوصا بتاعت التلاتة المحششين ​*_


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (9 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
زى السكر


----------



## rana1981 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> زى السكر



*شكرا ياقمر على مرورك
الرب يرعاكي*​


----------



## rana1981 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> _*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه تحفة وخصوصا بتاعت التلاتة المحششين ​*_



*شكرا على مشاركتك حبيبتي
 الرب يكون معك*​


----------



## marcelino (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*ههههههههه*


*ثانكس رنا*​


----------



## النهيسى (9 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههههه

رووووعه 

جدا 

شكرا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههه
تحــــفه يا رنا
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## max mike (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه حلوين خالص يا كوكو

وخصوصا اول واحدة*


----------



## مريم12 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
جميلة يا رنونتى
تسلم ايدك يا قمر​*


----------



## rana1981 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههههه*
> 
> 
> *ثانكس رنا*​



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> رووووعه
> 
> ...



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## rana1981 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ههههههههه
> تحــــفه يا رنا
> ميرسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*شكرا على مرورك يا كوكو
الرب يرعاك​*


----------



## rana1981 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه حلوين خالص يا كوكو
> 
> وخصوصا اول واحدة*



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك
بس انا رنا مش كوكو​*


----------



## rana1981 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه
> جميلة يا رنونتى
> تسلم ايدك يا قمر​*



*شكرا يا قمر على مرورك
الرب يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## طحبوش (10 ديسمبر 2009)

:fun_lol::big35:


----------



## rana1981 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

طحبوش قال:


> :fun_lol::big35:



شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك


----------



## max mike (10 ديسمبر 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *شكرا على مرورك
> الرب يباركك
> بس انا رنا مش كوكو​*





*آسف غلطة منى*


----------



## rana1981 (12 ديسمبر 2009)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *آسف غلطة منى*


*
عادي ولا يهمك​*


----------



## kalimooo (12 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا يا  مورااااااااااا

ههههههههههههههه

قصدي يا رنااااااااااااا*


----------



## rana1981 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> *شكرا يا  مورااااااااااا
> 
> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> قصدي يا رنااااااااااااا*



شكرا كليمو على مرورك
 سلام المسيح


----------



## Mary Gergees (13 ديسمبر 2009)

جمااااااااال اوووووووى
ميررسى


----------



## abokaf2020 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

حلوين بس احلي واحدة فيهم بتاعت السعودية


----------



## rana1981 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

mary gergees قال:


> جمااااااااال اوووووووى
> ميررسى



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## rana1981 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

abokaf2020 قال:


> حلوين بس احلي واحدة فيهم بتاعت السعودية



*شكرا على مشاركتك
الرب يرعاك*​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوين جدا يا رانا

كالعادة*​


----------



## rana1981 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوين جدا يا رانا
> 
> كالعادة*​



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------

